
Linus Torvalds: floppy driver marked as orphaned - sohkamyung
https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/47d6a7607443ea43dbc4d0f371bf773540a8f8f4
======
dooglius
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20536767](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20536767)

------
AdmiralAsshat
Seems reasonable to me. The USB floppy driver is still maintained, which is
the only thing I've seen a floppy in for the past ten years. Anything older
than that is likely running a 32-bit processor and is being dropped by most
Linux distros anyway.

~~~
einpoklum
Internal floppy drives have been on sale in many countries until... 8 years
ago if not less. There are at least two PCs at my parents' place with working
floppy drives. There are innumerable old PCs now used as server machines or
donated to charity with working floppy drives.

Also, regarding 32-bit distributions - Debian, Fedora, CentOS, Gentoo,
Slackware, and many of their derivatives are available for 32-bit x86 machines
and AFAIK there is no plan to drop support for that platform anytime soon.

So, no, it is _not_ reasonable for Linux not to have a maintained floppy
driver. Perhaps in 10 or 15 years' time.

~~~
phoobahr
Great - I await your patches.

